# Cornish herpers



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

im just wondering how many people are from cornwall and devon on here most forums ive been on divide up the country by areas so i just wanted to say hi and meet some local herpers :no1:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

anyone u cant of all disappeared lol


----------



## David24 (Sep 11, 2011)

hi im from cornwall:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm from Plymouth!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

ideal just wanna get an idea of how many of us there are


----------



## David24 (Sep 11, 2011)

there's loads of us:lol2:


----------



## Jamie7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Im from cornwall : victory:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

hello, guess who :2thumb:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Mikey.

I've spoken to you a few times, if you can remember - i had a white 98 spec glanza (few years ago now)


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

lol no way i remember u mate lmao didnt know u was into herps too and tedster ul always be a legend dude think cornwall needs a decent reptile club or something as were so isolated down here it would give people more chance in getting hold of stuff they wanted any thoughts guys


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> lol no way i remember u mate lmao didnt know u was into herps too and tedster ul always be a legend dude think cornwall needs a decent reptile club or something as were so isolated down here it would give people more chance in getting hold of stuff they wanted any thoughts guys



Red tape kills that mate, i tried to get one going and TBH its more of a pain that i ever could have thought.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

There already is a reptile club/group
They have monthly meetings up in Bude I think it is.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Amy2310 said:


> There already is a reptile club/group
> They have monthly meetings up in Bude I think it is.


Par  :2thumb:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tedster said:


> Par  :2thumb:


Close enough, they're both miles away from us!


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Amy2310 said:


> Close enough, they're both miles away from us!



I go every month  its a good night out : victory:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tedster said:


> I go every month  its a good night out : victory:


I intended on going to the last one but the cam belt on my car went.
I'm hoping to get up to it next month, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Amy2310 said:


> I intended on going to the last one but the cam belt on my car went.
> I'm hoping to get up to it next month, fingers crossed.



Last one was on spiders, and it was ace ! , I ended up buying a chilie again. Its lovely having a spider again  .

This next one Andy is doing the talk, so should be a cracker


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Tedster said:


> I go every month  its a good night out : victory:


pm me when the next one is mate il come up i used to live in fowey didnt even know it was there


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> pm me when the next one is mate il come up i used to live in fowey didnt even know it was there



Will do  will be good to meet you mate :2thumb:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

cool although i will be wearing my steel toed boots if there bloody the spawn of satan spids around i hate the bloody things id rather pic up the centipede andy has in at carnon than pick a spid up they scare the crap otta me lol


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> cool although i will be wearing my steel toed boots if there bloody the spawn of satan spids around i hate the bloody things id rather pic up the centipede andy has in at carnon than pick a spid up they scare the crap otta me lol



That pede is awesome, i'd sure love to NOT have that :lol2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Tedster said:


> That pede is awesome, i'd sure love to NOT have that :lol2:


its the fact they can turn round in segments and then bite u and its the most painfull venom of the animal kingdon so u cant just grab it like a snake as they can rotate there whole body near enough even so that over a spider any day lol


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> its the fact they can turn round in segments and then bite u and its the most painfull venom of the animal kingdon so u cant just grab it like a snake as they can rotate there whole body near enough even so that over a spider any day lol



I have a golf club that will cure that sillyness :lol2:


----------



## saracen (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep, I'm quite close to you Tedster, I'm a 'newbie & an oldie' [:lol:] just getting into the hobby. :2thumb: Fowey is a long way for us too :gasp:

kindest regards, Saracen


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I grew up in Cornwall, used to help out at Jungle Herberts in Hayle when i was a lad


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

saracen said:


> Yep, I'm quite close to you Tedster, I'm a 'newbie & an oldie' [:lol:] just getting into the hobby. :2thumb: Fowey is a long way for us too :gasp:
> 
> kindest regards, Saracen



Hmmm thinking name, your a Rynner ? :no1:


----------



## saracen (Oct 13, 2011)

Tedster said:


> Hmmm thinking name, your a Rynner ? :no1:



:2thumb: yep, through n through although been living out in the 'provinces' for some 25 yrs now [Mylor-bridge]
kindest regards, Bill


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

saracen said:


> :2thumb: yep, through n through although been living out in the 'provinces' for some 25 yrs now [Mylor-bridge]
> kindest regards, Bill



Lovely job Bill, and if you have a pentagram on your car i think we've met a few times over Mylor .

Nice to see you here mate :2thumb:


----------



## saracen (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Ted, much, much appreciated  
Fraid I'm not the person with the car your thinking of though Ted? if I'm out & about in a car it's a little black 'Ka'. Perhaps meet up sometime? 
all the very best, Bill - S


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

any others ?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Me: victory: 

You missed my talk last night Mikey:bash:

The monthly meetings are held by "Kernow Enthusiasts of Exotic Pets" (They are on Facebook). Held every third Wednesday of the month at Par Scout Hall.

There have been various talks from frogs too sugar gliders, and spiders too birds of prey, so something for everyone.

The next meeting is on Wednesday 14th December, as it may be awkward for people the following week. This will be a short meeting followed by drinkies:2thumb:

Living any closer than an hours drive means no excuse not to come:lol2: Come along and support "Your" local club:no1:


----------

